
YC wants to build a city - bsanders
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/25/challenges-face-former-cheezburger-ceo-joining-y-combinators-new-cities-project/
======
bsanders
They are even boldly requesting locations: [https://cities.ycr.org/request-
for-locations](https://cities.ycr.org/request-for-locations)

